# Miss my Bryton



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know its hard when we have to say goodbye. When my girl Allie left I had to go minute to minute to get throught the days. The pain of there loss does get better or should I say more distant but you never stop missing them. I will miss her till I see her again as I am sure you will with Bryton. What a great picture of Bryton. I do believe with all my heart we will see them again. Hugs..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bryton.

He was a beautiful boy, my thoughts are with you.

Godspeed Bryton


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hope he is playing with my Rylee across the rainbow bridge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bryton*

I am so very sorry about Bryton!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

It is so hard when we lose then, I lost my Clyde 3 weeks ago today, and my Bonnie 3 months ago. I hope they are all playing joyfully at the bridge. Sending you hugs!


----------



## Dashersmom (Dec 29, 2013)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Gosh he is such an adorable dog. I am sure he will be forever in your hearts. Prayers to you


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

So many of us know the pain of losing such a dear and wonderful friend. Our Sammy (lab) left us almost one year ago; and I still occasionally find myself thinking of her and missing her loving personality. We have been blessed by gaining yet another family gem - our GR, Greta. While our family is in love with her, we will never forget our beloved Sammy. Your pain will subside, and whether you decide to get another dog or not... you will always have your happy memories with you. 

Doug, Linda & Greta


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bryton. He looks like such a sweetheart and a serious ball fetcher with that ball cap. Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your most handsome boy. And we never have them long enough. I lost my first very own dog, English setter puppy I got for my 11th birthday and named Beauty at age 8 months--distemper. Vaccines for it were not reliable back in the mid 50's. Have lost many since, the oldest being Irirsh Setter that I lost to bone cancer at 12 1/2. My Honey girl is 12 1/2 now, if not more--was adopted back in 2002, fully grown and heart worm positive. So, 8 months 12 1/2, the grief is just so hard. And I now your guy will find many new friends at the Briege, including my entire crew from the past 57 years!.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Bryton. I would be heartbroken too and missing such a sweet face. Hope one day we will be together again, you with your sweet Bryton and I with my sweet Buddy. Hugs.


----------

